# Need Some Clear Pictures of an Old Dometic 663



## Rayzen (Oct 9, 2017)

Okay, this is a long shot, but I'll give it a try, anyway. 

I need some good, clear pictures of the back of an old Dometic model 663 refrigerator. I found the PDF of the Dometic service manual which was kindly placed online to help others, and it is a great aid, but the pictures are unreadable/unviewable. 

While replacing the cooling unit on my Dometic 663, two things happened which now leave me trying to figure out how to get them back together again: 1) a small wire leading from the black piezoelectric block on the circuit board accidentally pulled loose while I was replacing the fridge, and I can't see where it goes. One end, for sure,  goes on the black piezoelectric block, as stated, but I can't, for the life of me, see any place where the other end goes, except probably where there is a row of connection terminals on the printed circuit board, but I don't know which one of the empty slots it would be. 

2) When removing the old cooling unit, I had to undo the boiler/chimney assembly, in order to pull the gas ignition unit away.  But, as I was disassembling it, the sheet metal parts that hold the electric heaters up in the boiler chimney fell apart into my hands, before I could really see just how they were arranged. I should've taken a picture, but what's that they say about hindsight being better than foresight? I actually did take a couple of pictures, but of the wrong areas. 

If anyone has one of these old Dometic 663's and would be so kind as to take a quick close-up picture of the back of it, and then send it to me, I would be very grateful. Or, if there is somewhere online that has such a picture, I would appreciate being steered in that direction. I have tried 'Googling' for such images, but haven't been successful, yet.


----------

